# Any Garry James fans? New Haus of Guns...



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Gary James Gun History Hero...

See the FULL post at HausofGuns.com

I love history. I love firearms. I love history of firearms. Which is why I love Garry James. Garry James is to historical gun writing what the Lone Ranger was to early western TV. He's an authentic, an original, and has more knowledge on historic firearms and ammunition in his little mustache than I have in my entire clumsy body!

Wanna know what type of bullet killed General Custer at his last stand? Garry's your guy. Want to know what kind of lead the British cast their musket balls with for the Revolutionary War? Garry knows!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I think I could come up with a few quesitons.

So how are you associated with Garry ?

Good post.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> Well I think I could come up with a few quesitons.
> 
> So how are you associated with Garry ?
> 
> Good post.


No association really, other than being a fan of his


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I really never heard of him...only because I am out of the loop...but I did look him and he does seem like a knowledgable guy.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm absolutely flying right now guys. Just checked the Admin area of HausofGuns.com a few minutes ago and saw a comment on this post by none other than Mr. James himself! AWESOME! Anyway, I'm gonna just post the link to his comment then go dance around the room a bit.

http://www.hausofguns.com/2011/02/10/garry-james-gun-history-hero/#comment-38

Just scroll to the bottom of the article to see his post. And maybe read it if you haven't already.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to Go Ebbs!!!! That has got to be quite a thrill to receive a comment from someone who you obviously respect very much. Congratulations !!

OK now we want to see the dancing.... Did you do the "HAMMER TIME" dance ? "can't touch this" !!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Haha thanks, Don! NO MC Hammer dance or anything like that. Mostly just a jump around for joy like an idiot type move. It sounds weird, but it works for me.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Ebbs I imagine the fish jump from that youth song that we used to do when you say jump for joy like an idiot.


----------



## SHOOTER13 (Mar 14, 2010)

Been reading Gary's work for years...he's a very knowledgable and likeable guy !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to see you posting with us shooter 13


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BTW ebbs I'm still waiting for that dance video LOL


----------

